
Brexit could mean UK users lose Netflix and Spotify - rbanffy
https://www.theneweuropean.co.uk/top-stories/netflix-spotify-could-be-switched-off-after-brexit-1-5734720
======
mtmail
"Spotify users might have their accounts blocked when outside the UK if there
is a no-deal Brexit"

So only while traveling. Makes sense, that's a EU regulation.

